# I finally did it - I jumped 3'6"!



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yay ! great job =D


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I bet Ive jumped almost 5 feet before. It dosent usually look that high till you get off the horse and stand next to it lol.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ LOL depends on how tall your horse is !


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> ^^ LOL depends on how tall your horse is !


haha it really does! Brook is BIG (i'm 5'9") and the jumps didn't feel enormous, but then I jumped 2'9" on a little pony and it felt HUGE!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

good job!! at the beginning of this year, our trainer had me and my friend jump 2'3 courses which was really boring but we had to get our position and approach and stuff to the jump correctly but the other day we did a 2'9 course with a 3ft jump! Also we school 3'3 courses outside of our lesson too.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yaaay! Good for you! Jumping high terrifys me, but I still do it, I must be nuts lol


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Well done! Now for 3'8...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

well done! and btw you made really good shape over it, from what i could see


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Yay great job  i cant wait to get there


----------

